# Computer Engineers, may I ask you some questions?



## Nolander (Nov 21, 2011)

These questions are part of a final proyect. I'll be very thankful if you can answer them.

As of today how much is your salary being a computer engineer?

How much time did you spend looking for your first job as a computer engineer?

Have you ever given classes to a scholl?

In what are you specialized?

Why did you choose to be a computer engineer?

The next question is not a personal question, it's your opinion:

Throughout the history of computer engineering...

Can you mention one succesful moment?

Can you mention on moment of failure?


----------



## Nolander (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for nothing guys.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 24, 2011)

We aren't in the business of doing your homework.


----------



## Nolander (Nov 25, 2011)

You are not doing my home work!

I just started university this year, this is a project which I need to interview 5 computer engineers (because I'm going to be a computer engineer too one day).

I can't believe you think I'm asking for someone to do my homework! I arrived with very good intentions but I see you just think I'm a kiddie asking for someone to solve my homework. Well I can't interview myself 5 times right?


----------



## DS58 (Nov 27, 2011)

These questions are part of a final proyect. I'll be very thankful if you can answer them.

As of today how much is your salary being a computer engineer?Too personal

How much time did you spend looking for your first job as a computer engineer?I am EE but have worked as a software engr and with realtime embedded systems; I had offers when I graduated (but the economy was different)

Have you ever given classes to a scholl?sorry I don't know what you are asking

In what are you specialized? Software - I try not to be too specialized

Why did you choose to be a computer engineer? EE with computer minor but I was drawn to software

The next question is not a personal question, it's your opinion:

Throughout the history of computer engineering...

Can you mention one succesful moment? Invention of the transistor

Can you mention on moment of failure? Not really

By the way, this is not a good place to look for computer engineers. There don't seem to be many that take the PE. I never felt the need until I started working in an application area where I believe it will be advantageous to have one.


----------

